

OpenBlas project raising money for Haswell+Piledriver hardware - carterschonwald
https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/443-testbed-for-openblas-project

======
dagss
This paper on GotoBLAS (which OpenBlas was forked from when GotoBLAS died) is
a wonderful read on how to deal with the CPU cache hierarchy etc.:

[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~flame/pubs/GotoTOMS_revision.pdf‎](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~flame/pubs/GotoTOMS_revision.pdf‎)

------
carterschonwald
the OpenBlas author has always been super responsive and helpful whenever I've
had questions or bugs.

For less than the cost of a single user commercial license for Revolution R,
Matlab, or Intel MKL, his hardware costs for continuing to provide a great BSD
BLAS/Lapack will be covered for the next 2 years (if he raises the amount of
money asked for)

------
peatmoss
I'd never heard of this project before now. While I'm not ever likely to use
these libraries directly, I do use a lot of software that could benefit
greatly from a BLAS offering similar performance to MKL.

~~~
StefanKarpinski
In particular, if you use Julia, you are most likely using OpenBLAS since
that's the default BLAS that we ship with. While MKL still has better
performance in many situations, OpenBLAS is not far behind and is catching up.
Definitely a worthwhile project to contribute to.

~~~
carterschonwald
Emphatically agree with Stefan on this. Benchmarking my own haskell codes
against OpenBlas is how I keep myself honest! :)

[edit: when I posted the link, the donation funding was at $440, looks like
even front page HN visibility doesn't move the needle very easily :( ]

~~~
carterschonwald
ok, I donated :)

------
pemryan
openblas is good successor of gotoblas and financial support to it is quite
worthwhile， I think.

------
xianyi
Thank you for the support

